# Wrong to keep picking a dog up??



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I seemed to have got in to the habit of picking Betty up a lot for cuddles (but have to confess to carrying her a round like a baby a bit too!!).The dog trainer at my first lot of classes had said that it was bad to keep picking dogs up ( although she did admit she was part jealous as she couldn't do it as she had a GSD) but can't remember why?? Anyone know and is it really bad??


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Having dogs all my life I would have agreed with ur trainer, 
BUT.....
I think it's totally different with a Cockapoo, 
They are so affectionate and loving I don't think it's doing any harm, 

I love my Cockapoo cuddles x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww Colin the joy of a Cockapoo cuddle is the best. I pick Bertie up every now and then for a cuddle and he'll rest his head on my shoulder, see pick below. I can't see any harm in picking her up for a cuddle every now and then but I'm no expert. I think the only time it might be an issue is if a dog is picked up when out to get them away from another dog but again I'm not expert and could well have this totally wrong. If I could and if Bertie would let me I'd carry him around all day


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

If Betty enjoys it and you enjoy it, then what is the problem. I'm sure she'd soon let you know if she wants to get down. And she loves a good run around, so she's not exactly a lazy dog. 

I think she probably just enjoys a good cuddle and why not.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I often pick Izzy up for a quick cuddle - she soon wriggles when she's had enough!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I think it is only an issue if you pick her up in certain situations, but I know that is not the case with you and Betty. There is a lady locally with a tiny little dog and she used to pick her up alot if she felt the 'big' dogs were being too rough. I always felt that this was wrong and she would transmit her concern to the dog. I always felt when watching Daisy that dogs adapt their behaviour towards each other depending on size etc and thought this person was being over protective.

Obviously I don't think you are doing that though!  Betty would be leaping out of your arms if she wanted to play!  x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

You can't help but want to cuddle them as they are so loving. My three previous dogs were all great but nothing like as cuddly as Hattie so I guess you are doing just fine.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i am always picking my girls up. gypsys not so much as she is too wiery and stiffens up. 


echo wraps herself round me like a todler, delta and Inca like to be cradled like babys. so i see no problem with picking up a dog in general for affection. i do it all the time. but dont like dogs being carried everywhere.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank goodness it isn't only me who does that


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

I cuddle my 2 lots and they do not bat an eyelid, I honestly think they enjpy it as much as me,,,,,,,, there are however other things they don't like and they let you know about it. So I think you are fine.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I did read about this somewhere and I think there's a school of thought that if you over pet a dog - or try and humanise them too much - they can start to lose respect in the bond between you. It's likened to a partner constantly showering you with presents and affection - in that you might start to tire of it.

However, I don't follow any of that and cuddle whenever I like. Life's too short!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well I cuddle mine all the time indoors, although I can't do it too much to Monty as he is not fussed on cuddles.

I even put mine to bed. Yep Monty waits whilst I straighten the blankets on top before he goes in- although a lot of the time he puts himself to bed. As they share their doggie sofabed thinks he likes to get in first before Milly.

I have on occasions picked them up and put them to bed like babies 

Once they are in bed I always give them a stroke and kiss goodnight and say love you............ 

So I must be a trainers worst nightmare!!!!!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

haha! I do the same! Once Biscuit is lying down in his crate, I cover him with a blanket and kiss the top of his head and say 'night night Biscuit'! They are so intelligent and it must surely be as comforting to them to have such a routine as it is to us.

Who cares about trainers huh! We glean the information we need but forget the rest!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I think it is only an issue if you pick her up in certain situations, but I know that is not the case with you and Betty. There is a lady locally with a tiny little dog and she used to pick her up alot if she felt the 'big' dogs were being too rough. I always felt that this was wrong and she would transmit her concern to the dog. I always felt when watching Daisy that dogs adapt their behaviour towards each other depending on size etc and thought this person was being over protective.
> 
> Obviously I don't think you are doing that though!  Betty would be leaping out of your arms if she wanted to play!  x


This was the only reason I have been told not to pick up a dog and when my Betty was a puppy I would never pick her up if an older or bigger dog snapped at her, she had to learn.

Like all of you I am always picking Betty up for a cuddle. If I'm stood waiting outside a shop for a friend I often pick her up as she likes to watch the world go by whereas down at her level she just sees knees and feet go by!!!

Colin if I had your Betty, or any of the lovely dogs on this forum, I'd cuddle them a lot too!!!!

With that I'm off to get my Betty for a cuddle!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Clare that photo is fab !!!

When Buddy was a puppy he was too wriggy to be picked up for very long he always wanted to be on the floor!

Now he's just to BIG ! we just mangage with hugs theres nothing nicer :hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady loves to be picked up for a snuggle too! we probably do it a few times a day.....lol....cockapoos just love a snuggle


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh yes!! forgot to say what a great pic of Bertie that is - your hair and his coat match perfectly


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Clare that photo is fab !!!
> 
> When Buddy was a puppy he was too wriggy to be picked up for very long he always wanted to be on the floor!
> 
> Now he's just to BIG ! we just mangage with hugs theres nothing nicer :hug:


I guess that is one of the advantages of having a smaller dog ( about 7kgs now).. so easy to pick up for cuddles and carries


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

BTW - I am just talking around the house etc.... a man carrying a white fluffy dog around the streets...what would people think


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I pick mine up the whole time. Dexter loves to be held like a baby and rocked to the song Rockaby Dexter on the tree top. Bonnie loves the same to My Bonnie lies over the Ocean! Yes I know I sound pretty sad!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We pick Saffi up for a cuddle often and she loves it! I never expected her to be so affectionate as I've never met anyone else's dog who likes cuddles so much. 

We don't plan to stop but will try not to do it when we're out and about.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Both Madeleine and I pick Beau up for a cuddle which she loves too as tucks her paws up under her chin and rests her head on us  If Cockapoos weren't meant to be cuddled then why do they resemble teddy bears so much


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It all sounds perfectly normal behaviour to me :hug:
I too put my girls to bed, straighten their blanket etc. tell them night night, I love you. Phoebe is too heavy to pick up but Izzy always has a goodnight cuddle


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Both Madeleine and I pick Beau up for a cuddle which she loves too as tucks her paws up under her chin and rests her head on us  If Cockapoos weren't meant to be cuddled then why do they resemble teddy bears so much


Ali this makes absolute sense to me. They are obvioulsy designed to want to be cuddled :hug:

By the way, does anyone elses cockapoo give cuddles. When we come back from being out, Millie sooooo pleased to see us (of course) that she stands on her back legs to get up close and will try and put her front paws on our shoulders so she can snuggle in. She also makes lovely sighing noises when she's really contented being cuddled.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

So pleased to see this thread. Our daughter constantly picks charlie up for a cuddle, which we do worry about but to be honest its the only way i can get out of the house in the morning 
He loves his cuddles and seems to enjoy it and when i do it he snuffles into my neck which i love - although i am a good girl and only do it when he is going to the vets or when he is about to fall asleep and needs a sleepy cuddle


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

If they did not like being cuddled then I am sure that our cockapoos would not do the running dive onto the sofa, to get on laps, heads, legs, etc. Or is this only Deefer - he was so jealous of me doing a crossword last night that he sat on the paper and refused to budge!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Deefer said:


> If they did not like being cuddled then I am sure that our cockapoos would not do the running dive onto the sofa, to get on laps, heads, legs, etc. Or is this only Deefer - he was so jealous of me doing a crossword last night that he sat on the paper and refused to budge!


Lol I so know what you mean!! Was round at a friend's last night and Betty loves seeing my friend and her husband and jumps from the chair to the sofa to take it in turns to sit with each of them. What was funny was friend's husband was doing something on his phone so Betty put her head under his hand holding the phone to get her face in front of the phone and get his attention, it did make us laugh!!! She often does the same with the newspaper when my dad's reading it and tries to get under it!!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Ali this makes absolute sense to me. They are obvioulsy designed to want to be cuddled :hug:
> 
> By the way, does anyone elses cockapoo give cuddles. When we come back from being out, Millie sooooo pleased to see us (of course) that she stands on her back legs to get up close and will try and put her front paws on our shoulders so she can snuggle in. She also makes lovely sighing noises when she's really contented being cuddled.


Bertie does this, he puts his front paws on my shoulders and bows his head and I kiss the top of it and he stays there for ages while I tickle under his armpits, it's so cute. He also sucks on my hand or wrist while I ruffle his head - he's a funny one at times such a big baby but I wouldn't have him any other way.


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

I love cuddling Archie,if he doesn't want a cuddle he wriggles to get down. He rests his head into my neck and snuggles. Who could resist a cockapoo bear cuddle? Not me.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm reading this whilst having a lovely cuddle from my boy Dexter. He comes over and asks to be picked up and cuddled. He stands on his back legs with his front paws on my knee (whilst I'm sitting down) and starts 'pedalling' his back leg because he wants me to put my hand under his foot and pick him up! He gives me wonderful cuddles,puts his paws either side of my head and snuggles in,after licking my nose! He soon tells me when he's had enough


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

jackster said:


> I love cuddling Archie,if he doesn't want a cuddle he wriggles to get down. He rests his head into my neck and snuggles. Who could resist a cockapoo bear cuddle? Not me.


Such a lovely picture. That is one very contented Archie


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Having dogs all my life I would have agreed with ur trainer,
> BUT.....
> I think it's totally different with a Cockapoo,
> They are so affectionate and loving I don't think it's doing any harm,
> ...


Your dog looks super cute Now that Cider is heavier, we not picking him up as much, but we do like a cuddle with him in our arms like a baby and he likes it tooxxx


----------

